# Alkarah Kennels



## twistx (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi, just wondering if anyone here has had any experience with Alkarah Kennels? They’re based in New Jersey (website below). I believe they’re a small time breeder but interested in anything anyone has to say.

Thanks!



Home


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks like mainly american showlines. If that's what you're looking for they're fine.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Alkarah is definitely considered one of the better ASL breeders. A few of their dogs have titles in working venues, as well as conformation.


----------



## Scooter1967 (5 mo ago)

twistx said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone here has had any experience with Alkarah Kennels? They’re based in New Jersey (website below). I believe they’re a small time breeder but interested in anything anyone has to say.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


I have had 2 shepherds from ALKARAH, both with major health issues.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Scooter, sent you a PM.


----------

